# V Friendly Vacation Rentals



## buddhabear (Aug 24, 2010)

Any suggestions for dog friendly vacation rentals/destinations? My husband and I are based out of Columbus, OH and are looking to take a trip with our V this summer. Ideally we're looking for a small cabin/cottage with a beach or areas to hike - most of the cabins I'm finding in the Outer Banks or similar areas are for much larger groups (8 to 10 people). Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

There is a website for this information. I believe it is dogfriendly.com or something like that. Good luck with your planning.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Camping! House Boats are great!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We went for Easter 2 years ago to a place in Florida on the panhandle. Small place called "cape san blas" The beaches could not have been more perfect. You can rent small little condos there like we did that were not expensive. We went and there was people on the beach but nothing like most beaches. We had ours dogs run and run all the time off leash. Somehow it was legal there despite most beach laws. Everyone was friendly and the place was fantastic. Check out that city if your looking around that area.


----------



## V-Proxy (Jan 26, 2011)

Fox_trot,

Thanks for the info - just did a Google search and found lots of great info on this area! Looks like it's about 40 miles SE of Panama City.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

yes its a pain to get to but i dont know how i found it but it was perfect. Dogs ran freely, people where nice and hardly anyone was there. Great beach, heres a pic but i have MANY from the time i went

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=650742490047&set=a.556955245437.2132297.37616921&theater


----------

